# DIY



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

Has anyone built there own mister b4?

dark FrOsT


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

nop coz i think they are pritty cheap in the local petshops anyways why wud i go throught the hassel of making 1, but anyhow do explain how u made 1 and any pictures wud help also.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

they are cheap...just buiy 1


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ill post how i build mine ... cheap ?? the LPS want to sell one to me for 159.99. it didnt cost me 25 bucks to make, grant you that i had a powerhead and a bucket. i just need my sister to come home so she can tell me where she hid the camera cable


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

yep they are pritty cheap here like 30pounds wudnt go throught the hassel of making 1.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

there was zero hassel easy wat does 30 poujnds equal in canadian


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You're looking at around $67 CDN when you convert 30 pounds.

Curious to know which one is so cheap in the UK and if it was a comparable brand.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I havent found a cheap one around here


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

ya casue all the ones i saw where over 100 bucks and the only one in my LPS were 150


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I found two things online from a Canadian supplier.

One is ZooMed's Habba Mist: http://www.petsandponds.com/securestore/c2...16456278.2.html

The other is the Tropicaire Air Humidifier and Exchanger: http://www.petsandponds.com/securestore/c2...16697985.2.html

Note that the second one needs an additional item, a pump, to operate.

The first is meant to deliver different intervals of misting throughout the day. Up to every hour which is kind of cool and efficient. And the second is a mini air humidifier to keep humidity at certain levels, I'm guessing.

I might get both when I have some extra money just to try them out in different enclosures... There's some other stuff I want to order from this place. They've got really good prices.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

that mister from zoo med is the one my LPS had and it was 150 bucks


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You should think about getting it online then, half the price. And depending on what other items you order from them I believe shipping is sometimes included for free. It's worth a shot, right?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Mettle said:


> You should think about getting it online then, half the price. And depending on what other items you order from them I believe shipping is sometimes included for free. It's worth a shot, right?


You get free shipping if your order is over $200 but on orders over $40 it's only $6.99 (from the Pets and Ponds site " We charge a flat shipping and handling fee on Canadian orders valued from $40.00 to $200.00 of $6.99*. For orders over $200.00 FREE SHIPPING will apply*(see below for few exceptions). Orders valued at less than $40.00 will be charged an additional handling fee of $6.01. All shipping rates on based on product value before any applicable taxes. Please note that we do not allow any items to be picked up from our location. Certain items may be picked up from our suppliers."

Still a savings of $50+ (by the time you add in taxes) for the mister!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

wow that would be easier and the same price to actually build one yourself


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

How is it easier to build one yourself? No offence or anything, but for me, easy is clicking a couple buttons, entering my credit card info, and voila... it appears at my door a few days later all done, ready to go and with a warranty attached to it as well.









But maybe I'm weird.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i was agreeing it would be easier to buy that one ... it would cost the same. but the one i built did take 10 mins once i had everything i needed


----------

